

Reader Memories of Steve Jobs - chugger
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2011/10/06/business/steve-jobs-user-photos.html

======
pg
If anything could make his family feel a little better it would be this.

~~~
chugger
I'm not an emotional guy but this is making me cry.

------
pclark
wow this is really poignant. annoyingly you cannot link to individual ones,
but #21 of #154:

> In this photograph, I am sitting with my daughter and singing to her. It is
> the winter of 2008 and she is dying. We are gathered in our home in Amherst,
> Massachusetts. Her Dad, her caregivers, our friends and minister are
> present. Someone brings her Macbook to her so that her Grandpa and Grandma
> in Malaysia can see her through skype. Another friend holds our iPhone
> close-by so that my sister in Australia can listen in. The whole world is
> with her, in her bedroom, in those days before she died, connected in love
> and prayers and through this amazing technology.

> I had not looked at this photograph since she died - but I searched for it
> after the news of Steve Jobs' death, remembering this most precious moment
> in time when we were all together (and a Macbook and iPhone helped bring us
> a little closer).

> Thank you for being a part of our lives, Steve Jobs.

